# High Plains



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Along the line of my last thread, would love to hear what plants bees are using in other high plains sites in Texas and Oklahoma Panhandle, New Mexico, Colorado, and Kansas. Please post.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Jim. Welcome

If you want wildflowers that are supposed to do well in the panhandle, you might try False Gaura (Stenosiphon linifolius) and Rocky Mountain Bee plant or Purple Prairie Clover. If chickory grows there, try it too. 
I'll look in my wildflower book tomorrow and see if I can find more.


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, dragonfly. I've ordered some chicory seed. Wonder if borage will work here?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

duplicate- sorry


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Jim Ray said:


> Thanks, dragonfly. I've ordered some chicory seed. Wonder if borage will work here?


In my Garrett "Herbs for Texas" book, it says borage likes dry soil in full sun. It doesn't specify regions it is suited for, but give it a try. Seeds are cheap, and if it does well in your area, it will reseed yearly. It has a relatively long bloom season.

The False Gaura I mentioned earlier is well-suited for your area and is "an excellent honey plant" in my wildflower book. It is a tall sparse-looking perennial with white flower clusters. 

The chickory should do well in the panhandle according to my books. I need to find some more chickory seeds because I want to plant it in one of my flower beds. I have some out in the field, but we usually have the field cut about mid-summer, while it is still blooming.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

A couple of other flower possibilities:

Plains Wallflower (Erysimum aspirum)
Golden Dalea (Dalea aurea)
Spotted Beebalm (Monarda puntata)- contains thymol so may be beneficial with mite problems


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, Dragonfly. I found chicory and borage on eBay. They're on the way. Won the chicory, 4700 seeds for 0.99, plus shipping (< $3).


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Jim Ray said:


> Won the chicory, 4700 seeds for 0.99, plus shipping (< $3).


Wow, I would never have thought of that, and the price can't be beat! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes. When in eBay. Search for chicory seed. (Insert plant species). Just don't bid against me.  Actually, I'm through buying for awhile.


----------

